# Stoeger shotguns



## fieldgeneral

What has been everyone's experiences with these semi autos that this company makes. My bro is looking at purchasing one and would like some feedback. He is looking at the 3000. What ya guys think?


----------



## fieldgeneral

Not one single reply? Come on shotgun experts, give me some feedback.


----------



## blhunter3

All I have seen is the 2000 model was only a single shot until you fixed the firing pin.


----------



## fieldgeneral

My bro is looking into buying the semi for snowgoose hunting so I am kinda curious how that performs.


----------



## southdakbearfan

As it goes with most things, especially autos and over/unders, you get what you pay for.

I have seen a couple in the field, they definately are no benelli or beretta auto. Seemed very finicky to particular brands of ammo and weather.


----------



## blhunter3

They don't like Fasteel made by Kent. Save your money and buy a better made gun.


----------



## fieldgeneral

blhunter3 said:


> They don't like Fasteel made by Kent. Save your money and buy a better made gun.


Thats funny you say that because that is what patterns best out of my brothers current shotgun! He loves the Faststeel, so he will not like to hear that. Do you know some fellas that have had problems with the two comboed together or was it you yourself that found that out?


----------



## blhunter3

My hunting partner had that problem and it was the firing pin, and Stoeger told him not to shoot that brand.


----------



## fieldgeneral

That sounds kinda fishy, doesn't it? I mean from the Stoeger company that is.


----------



## blhunter3

And my friend had to pay for the new firing pin on a brand new gun. Since then I have stayed away from Steoger.


----------



## kpgoose

Have had three of my customers and my cousin shoot these guns. Two of the customers and my cousi. Had trouble with the guns. I would steer clear but that just me


----------



## fieldgeneral

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## twopopper

I must have bought the one good Stoeger M3000. Bought it last summer, used it for clay targets-no issues! Used it all last fall for duck, goose, and pheasant and only shot kent faststeel for waterfowl-not one problem! I did tear mine down before I shot it and completly cleaned it. Looked like someone had dunked it in a grease bucket!


----------



## fieldgeneral

That is the same load my brother prefers to shoot, so I will have to let him know that load works well with that auto-loader!


----------



## Bird slayer69

A absolutely love my 3000 I just bought it earlier this summer and have about 2000 rounds through it and I haven't even cleaned it.... Which I don't recommend..... And it just keeps going


----------



## fieldgeneral

How have the Stoegers been firing so far this fall?


----------



## Bird slayer69

I was going to invest in a benelli when a buddy of mine told me that the stoeger is basically the same exact gun for half the price. I trusted him and went out a bought a m3000 because 3in chamber is all i need for duck and goose. I was great from the start and I love the cleanliness of the inertia driven. I approximately ran 1,500 rounds through it with out cleaning it and it was working great! I completely disassembled it (which is extremly easy to do) before duck opener and worked great! When all bird seasons closed I cleaned it again and put it away for the year. I was very very impressed with my stoeger and was glad I saved my money and didn't buy a benelli. ...... Nothing against benelli because I own a nova 20ga pump too.


----------



## SDMAN

There good shotguns for the price.


----------



## Fred_Bear

Stoeger's are NOT basically the same as a Benelli M2 or SBE. Benelli is the parent company and they use the same inertia driven system but they are assembled/built in completely different factories in different countries with different parts... There is a reason they cost what they do. It's like saying a Chevy Malibu is basically a Cadillac CTS.

With that said, the only gun I use for waterfowl is a Stoeger M2000 and I love it. The M2000 was the predecessor to the M3000 and is one of the most complained about auto-loaders on the internet. I have read about countless problems with this gun failing to cycle rounds, HOWEVER I personally have had no issues in over 6 years and really love my gun. It's very light, fits me well, shoots well, and cycles light and heavy loads without issues. The only negative I can see is it kicks noticeably more than other 12 ga. auto-loaders due to the inertia system and light weight. I would not buy the M2000 again due to all of the negative reviews and issues I have read about... I guess I was just lucky and got one of the good ones, I really love my Stoeger.

The M3000 is the new model of the M2000 (M3500 is same but with 3.5" chamber) and is said to have fixed all of the issues that the M2000 had. I have read a lot of positive reviews about the M3000 and haven't found anyone that really dislikes it. Looking at them in stores I noticed they are much heavier than the M2000.

My recommendation is to have your brother look at the Franchi Affinity. Franchi is also owned by Benelli and is a step above Stoeger, much closer to being a "cheap Benelli". They are made at the exact same factory in Italy as Benelli shotguns and the quality or fit and finish is equal to Benelli. Randy Wakeman (this guy really knows shotguns) has a nice review of the Franchi Affinity and he implies it is actually better out of the box than the Benelli M2, aside from the comfortech stock of the M2 to reduce recoil. The Franchi Affinity is only a couple hundred dollars more than the Stoeger M3000 and still much cheaper than a Benelli M2 or SBE2.


----------



## fieldgeneral

Fred_Bear said:


> Stoeger's are NOT basically the same as a Benelli M2 or SBE. Benelli is the parent company and they use the same inertia driven system but they are assembled/built in completely different factories in different countries with different parts... There is a reason they cost what they do. It's like saying a Chevy Malibu is basically a Cadillac CTS.
> 
> With that said, the only gun I use for waterfowl is a Stoeger M2000 and I love it. The M2000 was the predecessor to the M3000 and is one of the most complained about auto-loaders on the internet. I have read about countless problems with this gun failing to cycle rounds, HOWEVER I personally have had no issues in over 6 years and really love my gun. It's very light, fits me well, shoots well, and cycles light and heavy loads without issues. The only negative I can see is it kicks noticeably more than other 12 ga. auto-loaders due to the inertia system and light weight. I would not buy the M2000 again due to all of the negative reviews and issues I have read about... I guess I was just lucky and got one of the good ones, I really love my Stoeger.
> 
> The M3000 is the new model of the M2000 (M3500 is same but with 3.5" chamber) and is said to have fixed all of the issues that the M2000 had. I have read a lot of positive reviews about the M3000 and haven't found anyone that really dislikes it. Looking at them in stores I noticed they are much heavier than the M2000.
> 
> My recommendation is to have your brother look at the Franchi Affinity. Franchi is also owned by Benelli and is a step above Stoeger, much closer to being a "cheap Benelli". They are made at the exact same factory in Italy as Benelli shotguns and the quality or fit and finish is equal to Benelli. Randy Wakeman (this guy really knows shotguns) has a nice review of the Franchi Affinity and he implies it is actually better out of the box than the Benelli M2, aside from the comfortech stock of the M2 to reduce recoil. The Franchi Affinity is only a couple hundred dollars more than the Stoeger M3000 and still much cheaper than a Benelli M2 or SBE2.[/quote
> 
> He decided to buy the Affinity and had no problems with it shooting countless rounds through it at snows this spring. He is very happy with his decision.


----------



## omegax

My M2000 runs like a champ. I've never had it fail, even when I greased it (like an idiot) and it was -10 and the gun was full of cat-tail fuzz. It's been really impressive. I did lose an extractor screw, once, but that was easy to replace, and I consider it my fault for not checking it. My father-in-law shoots one, too, and his has been similarly impressive.

I've also got a Coach Gun Supreme, but I haven't shot it enough to really get a sense for it. I don't trust inexpensive single-trigger double shotguns. So, mine has the the double triggers. I don't really anticipate it being a problem, for that reason.


----------



## SDMAN

when I had my Stoeger It worked fine. They rust easy and Benelli also.


----------



## SDMAN

I know you will not believe this but Beretta does own benelli. :thumb: If you don't believe 
me go to wikipedia and look up Beretta. They also own a lot of other companies as well.


----------



## Mclain

3000 has stronger bolt than 2000 with dual lugs, stronger barrel extension, mag tube cap that captures recoil spring washers better and stock has shims to adjust cast. Has fewer chokes and the recoil reducer is only available as an accessory but it retails for less than a 2000.

________________________________________________
throwing knives


----------

